# طوباك يا مريم :اكبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*طوباك يا مريم :اكبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون .. asmicheal*

*2 ابريل تذكار ظهور العذراء بالزيتون 
وزياره جمال عبد الناصر ورؤيته للعذراء بالزيتون

موضوع جميل ووثاقى 
لو تحبوا  تتصفحوه 
لينك مباشر 





​=​*
*

طوباك يا مريم : اكبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون .. asmicheal  

هذا الموضوع من اعداد الاستاذ :مينا عازر *
*اسرة البابا كيرلس العلمية *
*منقوووووووووووول للامانة*


​
ظهور السيده العذراء بالزيتون فى مصر سنة 1968 


فى ذكرى ظهور السيده العذراء بمصر حبينا نقدملكم موضوع متميز وشامل عن ظهور والدة المخلص بوطنا الحبيب مصــر 

من اكثر الأماكن والبلاد التي لها مكانة خاصة في الكتاب المقدس وفى قلب العذراء القديسة مريم ، هي مصر ، فقد تكلم فيها ، سواء في وادي النيل أو في سيناء ، ونزلت بها الملائكة وحدثت بها معجزات عظيمة مثل الضربات العشر وعبور البحر الأحمر وخروج الماء من الصخر ، ونزول المن والسلوى بها ، وزارها إبراهيم أبو الآباء واسحق ويعقوب ، وكان يوسف البار أبن يعقوب أحد رؤساء وزرائها ، كما ولد بها موسى النبي وكان أحد أمرائها ، وعاش فيها بنو إسرائيل أكثر من 400سنة ، وتزوج منها سليمان الحكيم ، وجاء إليها ارميا النبي ، وقال عنها الوحي الإلهي" مبارك شعبي مصر " (أش 19 :25 ) ، وتنبأ هوشع النبي عن عودة الرب يسوع المسيح منها بقوله " من مصر دعوت أبني " (هو 11: 1 ؛مت 15:2 ) ، وذكرت كلمـة مصر في الكتاب المقدس ، بعهد يه ، القديم والجديد ، 796 مرة تقريباً . وبعد التجسد الإلهي وميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح احتمت بها العائلة المقدسة ووطأت أرضها حوالي سنتين ، وعلى مر التاريخ ظهرت بها العذراء مرات عديدة ، وفى القرن العشرين ظهرت على قباب كنيستها 
بالزيتون حوالي ثلاث سنوات ، وعلى قباب كنيسة القديسة دميانة بشبرا عدة شهور. وقد شاهدها في ظهورها بالزيتون ملايين الأشخاص من كل البلاد والجنسيات والألوان والأعمار والعقائد والديانات . فقد كان لمصر دائما ولا يزال دور هام في خطة الله الإلهية للبشرية 

1- تفرد ظهور العذراء في الزيتون

كان ظهور العذراء في الزيتون غير مسبوق فهو من أكثر ظهوراتها سموا ً وتفرداً وقو ة وروعة وتكراراً وانتشارا ً واستمراراً وتمت فيه عشرات ، بل مئات ، المعجزات التي عجز الأطباء عن تعليلها أو تفسيرها . وكان هذا الظهور هو الظهور الأول الذي تم تصويره فوتوغرافياً وأذيع تليفزيونيا ً ، فقد صوره مئات المصورين المحترفين والهواة وأذاعه التلفزيون المصري ونشرت أخباره جميع الصحف ووكالات الأنباء المحلية والعربية والعالمية ، وشاهده الملايين ورئيس الجمهورية وسكرتير المجلس الإسلامي الأعلى وقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس ، وتحرى عنه البوليس ؛ ففي البداية تصور البوليس أن هناك خدعة متقنة !! ومن ثم قام بفحص المنطقة المحيطة بالكنيسة فحصاً دقيقاً لمسافة 24 كيلو متر للكشف عن أي نوع من أنواع الحيل يمكن أن يكون قد أستخدم في عمل الأشكال التي ظهرت بها العذراء !! وبعد فحص دقيق وجهد شاق لم يتوصل إلى شئ وتأكد أن الظهور حقيقي وأن العذراء كانت تأتى وتظهر من السماء !!






​ 
وكانت العذراء تستمر في الظهور الواحد فترة تتراوح ما بين دقائق قليلة إلى تسع ساعات ! وكان ظهورها يتكرر في اليوم الواحد عد ة مرات ، وكان يشاهدها في الظهور الواحد عشرات الآلاف ، وقد قدر عدد الذين كانوا يحضرون في الأسابيع الأولى ، بعد الظهور الأول ، ب 250،000 شخص في الليلة الواحدة 






​ 





2 - أشكال ومناظر الظهورات

كانت العذراء تظهر بأشكال عديدة ومتنوعة ، فقد كانت تظهر في هيئة روحانية نورانية مجسمة ومنظورة ، في شكل ، منظر الصورة المعروفة بالعذراء الحزينة ، أو بمعنى أدق الوقورة ، وتبدو كفتاة ذات جسم نوراني مرتدية رداء بلون سماوي وطرحة بلون أخف قليلا ً ، وأحياناً تظهر بهيئة ملكة متوجة ، ولكنها ملكة نورانية ، تتحرك لليمين ولليسار وللأمام وللخلف وترفع يديها لتبارك الجموع المحتشدة . وفيما يلي أكثر الأشكال التي ظهرت بها العذراء :

(1) كانت العذراء تظهر وهى محاطة ومغمورة بالنور ، نور الكلمة المتجسد ، فقد ظهرت مثل الشمس التي تسطع بنورها فتبدد ظلام العالم ، في هيئة جسمية نورانية وبقامة كاملة وترتدى رداء طويلاً نورانياً ناصعاً يمتد إلى أسفل قدميها . وكانت تظهر أحياناً محاطة بأشكال لنجوم منيرة ساطعة ، و فى أوقات أخرى كانت ترتدى شال نوراني على رأسها ويديها ممتد تان إلى الأمام ، وفى أوقات كانت تظهر وهى تلوح بيديها وتومئ برأسها وتبارك الجموع الحاشدة التي كانت تشاهدها وهى في حالة لا توصف من الانفعال الروحي ، وفى أوقات أخرى كانت تمسك في يديها بغصن زيتون ، رمز السلام ، وهى تبارك الجموع 






​ 

2) وكانت تظهر وهى تمشى فوق الكنيسة ، وبصفة خاصة على القبة الوسطى ، وتنحني مصلية أمام الصليب الذي كان يظهر بشكل نوراني ناصع .






​ 
3) وكانت تظهر في بعض الأوقات بهيئة نورانية وهى تحمل الطفل يسوع على ذراعيها ، مثلما ظهرت في فاتيما (مدينة بالبرتغال ) من قبل وظهر معهما القديس يوسف النجار أيضاً !
ويبدوا أنها كانت تذكر الجموع برحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر . فقد كانت الظهورات السمائية تأخذ عادة ، الأشكال المألوفة لنا لكي ندركها ونعرفها .






​ 
4) وكانت تظهر في شكل نوراني مشع وبملامحها الواضحة ، كما ظهرت في الصور التي اتخذت لها ، على القبة الشرقية .






​ 
5) وكان يسبق ظهور العذراء أو يصاحبه ، في بعض الأحيان ، ظهور حمام ابيض يدور حول الكنيسة في دائرة ، وفى أحيان أخرى كان يظهر مثل البرق ، يظهر لفترة ثم يختفي ، وفى أوقات أخرى كان ينتشر ضباب نوراني مضيء في كل مكان وينطلق منه بخور عطري جميل يتخلل كل المكان .

6) وكانت تظهر أيضاً في شكل فتاة ترتدى طرحة بيضاء تطل من طاقة القبة الشرقية البحرية (الشمالية) ، وتتحرك بين طاقات هذه القبة تومئ برأسها المقدسة وترفع كلتا يديها وهى تبارك الجموع . كما كانت تظهر بهيئات أخرى كثيرة .






​ 
يقول الأستاذ زكى شنودة المحامى في وصفه لمشاهدته الشخصية للظهور " رأيت السيدة العذراء متجلية فوق القبة في صورة ملكة تقف والتاج على رأسها ، بحجمها الطبيعي ، في انتصاب كاملة ومجد عظيم ، وقد تلألأت كأنها الشمس الساطعة وسط الظلام ، والنور يشع من جسدها الباهر الضياء في هالة لا يمكن أن تصدر من أي نجم من نجوم السماء أو مصباح من مصابيح الأرض مهما بلغ سطوعه وتلألؤه ، وإنما هو نور إلهي لا نظير له ، ويبدو من فرط قوته وعمقه وصفائه مائلاً إلى الزرقة ، ولكنها زرقة لا تنتمي إ لى الألوان الأرضية بل تخطف الروح خطفاً إلى ملكوت السماء والرأس منتصب تحت التاج في جلال ، ومع ذلك يومئ في عطف وحنان والجسم فارع ورقيق ، تكسوه غلالة من نسيج نوراني حتى القدمين . وقد ظلت الملكة المتجلية هكذا في وضع ثابت بضع دقائق ثم لم تلبث أن بسطت يديها قليلا ً من تحت الرداء الفضفاض في حركة خفيفة إلى الأمام نحو الشعب تحييه وتباركه . ولبثت هكذا مايقرب من ساعة ونصف لا تغيب عن عشرات الألوف من الناس . وقد تولاني كما تولى جميع الناس انبهار بلغ حد الذهول 000 وقد ظللت أتطلع إلى السيدة العذراء وهى متجلية هكذا منذ الساعة الثالثة والنصف إلى الخامسة من الصباح ، وهو صباح 28 إبريل سنة 1968 م . "
(كتاب " العذراء في الزيتون " لنيافة الأنبا أغريغوريوس 86)






​ 

ويقول نيافة الأنبا أثناسيوس (المتنيح) مطران بنى سويف والبهنسا عن مشاهدته لهذا الظهور: " رأيتها أعلى من القباب بين القبة الوسطى والقبة القبلية 00 وظهرت كاملة بحجم الإنسان الطبيعي 00 منظر كامل عظيم يشع نور ازرق خفيف سماوي مشوب بقليل من الاحمرار 00 مثل التمثال الفسفوري 00 مشع جداً جداً 00 وكانت العذراء تتحرك 00 تلتفت غرباً وتحرك يديها كأنها تبارك الجموع 000 وأحيانا ً تحرك رأسها في إيماءة هادئة . وحولها هالة من النور تجعلها في صورة سمائية 000 كيان يتلألأ 000 ورأيت هذا النور يتموج . ثم تظهر نقط مضيئة حولها كأنها النجوم تحيط بها 00 والنور مائل إلى الزر قة 00 والزرقة تزيد ثم تخف 00 وداعة عجيبة 00 هدوء وروح سماوية . المشهد رائع أكثر مما تعبر عنه الألفاظ 00 ولم تكن العينان والأنف والفم وقسمات الوجه مفصلة ، بل تظهر في شكل ظلال ، وكانت اليدان والرجلان تتحركان 00 فكانت تحرك يديها 00 يداها تقتربان وتبتعدان وكأنه ا تعطى البركة ، أما القدمان فلم أميزهما تماماً 00 ولكن الحركة كانت توضحها . وكانت العذراء تلبس غطاء على الرأس مثل الطرحة . ثم الرداء كاملا وكله طويل يغطيها حتى القدمين 00 ولكنه لا يغطى الوجه ولا يغطى اليدين . "
(الكتاب السابق ص 88،87) 




3 - الظواهر الروحية التي كانت تصاحب الظهورات

كائنات روحية في شكل حمام ؛ كان يتبع ظهور العذراء أو يسبقه ظهور كائنات روحية بيضاء لامعة ومشعة في شكل حمام ، ولكنها أكبر من الحجم الطبيعي المعروف للحمام ومختلفة عنه في الشكل ، وكانت تطير ليلا ً في حين أن الحمام لا يظهر ليلا ً . وكانت تطير و هى باسطة أجنحتها من غير أن ترفرف بجناحيها كما هو طبيعي بالنسبة للحمام . وكانت تظهر فجأة ، بلا مكان ، وتختفي ولكن في اختفائها كانت تطير لأعلى وكأنها تدخل في أعماق السماء.






​ 







​ 

2) نجوم لامعة وكرات نورانية متوهجة ؛ وكان يظهر في سماء الكنيسة نجوم لامعة ، تظهر أكبر من النجوم العادية ، تهبط على الكنيسة بسرعة ثم تختفي . وأحياناً كانت تظهر النجوم في شكل كروي متوهج أو مثل المصابيح .

3) وكان يصاحب الظهور أيضاً ظهور نور وهاج برتقالي اللون أو أزرق وهاج يدور حول كائنات روحية في شكل نجوم لامعة فوق الكنيسة مثل الهالة المقدسة ويغمر القبة الوسطى أو ينتقل إلى القباب الأخرى .

4) صليب من نور ؛ كما كان صليب القبة الكبرى المعتم يضئ بنور روحاني فسفوري يشع في جميع الاتجاهات ، كما كان يظهر أحياناً صليب أبيض ناصع جداً من نور على واحد من القباب أو فوق العذراء ذاتها عند ظهورها .

5) بخور روحاني عطر ؛ ومن أروع الظواهر التي كانت تصاحب ظهور العذراء ظهور بخور روحاني أبيض ذو رائحة عطرة قيل عنه أنه " جزيئات من ملايين الإحساس " . يقول نيافة الأنبا أغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي " ثم أن كمية البخور التي تنتشر فوق القبة وسطح الكنيسة كمية ضخمة لا يكفى لتصعيدها ألف ألف مبخرة ولولا إن هذا البخور عطري الرائحة وأبيض اللون وناصع البياض لكان يظن أنه ناجم عن حريق كبير " .

6) وكان يسبق ظهور العذراء ، أيضا ً ، سحاب نوراني روحاني عادة ما كان يظهر على القباب ، وكان يأخذ شكل العذراء في بعض الأحيان . كما كان يصاحب الظهور عمل معجزات كثيرة مثل شفاء مرضى كانت تقارير الأطباء تؤكد حدوثها على الرغم من أن الأطباء كانوا عاجزين عن تفسير كيفية حدوثها ، وتقول إحدى الطبيبات التي شاهدت
العذراء بنفسها وشاهدت حدوث بعض معجزات الشفاء " أنا طبيبة وكل ما شاهدته هنا في الزيتون أؤمن به ولكنى لا أستطيع تفسيره طبياً أو علمياً " .




4 - بداية الظهور






​ 
كانت بداية ظهور العذراء في الزيتون يوم الثلاثاء 2 إبريل 1968 م الموافق 24 برمهات من سنة 1684 للشهداء الساعة الثالثة والنصف ليلاً ، حينما شاهدها بعض عمال جراج هيئة النقل العام الذي كان مواجهاً للكنيسة مباشرة ، والذي تحول إلى كاتدرائية ضخمة ، بقرار من الرئيس الراحل العظيم جمال عبد الناصر ، وذلك عندما كان يقف على باب الجراج كل من السيد حسن عواد ومعه السيد عبد العزيز على ، الخفير ، والسيد مأمون عفيفى ، سائق ، والسيد ياقوت على ، ولفت نظرهم شعاع نوراني باهر ينبثق من فوق القبة الكبرى للكنيسة ، فحدقوا النظر مدققين فتبين لهم وجود فتاة متسربلة بثياب بيضاء وساجدة بجوار الصليب الذي فوق القبة ، وقد أثار دهشتهم و إعجابهم أن جدار القبة مستدير وشديد الانحدار ويستحيل على أحد أن يقف علية ، فتسمرت أقدامهم وأصيبوا بدهشة وذهول وراحوا يرقبون مصير الفتاة . وقد تصور أحد الذين تجمعوا ويدعى فاروق محمد عطوه أنها فتاة قادمة على الانتحار بإلقاء نفسها من على سطح الكنيسة المنحدر فأشار إليها بإصبعه المبتور والمربوط بالضمادات وصاح إليها : " حاسبي يا ست 00 حاسبي لأحسن تقعي " !! وجرى ليبحث عمن ينقدها . 






​ 
وأبلغ البعض شرطة النجدة التي وصل رجالها على الفور وتجمع المارة من الرجال والنساء ، ولما انتصبت واقفة واستدارت وأصبحت في مواجهتهم وبدأت ملامحها تزداد وضوحاً واشتد الضياء والنور الذي كان يحيط بها ويخرج منها وظهرت صورتها ووضحت تماماً ، تلك الصورة النورانية السمائية المجيدة ، وكانت تمسك في يدها بغصن زيتون أخضر ثم فجأة طار سرب من الحمام الأبيض من فوق رأسها ، فأدركوا أنها العذراء القديسة مريم فصاحوا وتعالى صراخهم بشدة " مريم العذراء 00 مريم العذراء " ، وكانت هناك امرأة تسير بجوار الكنيسة وعندما شاهدت هذا التجلي صاحت " دى ستّننا 00 مريم العذراء " ، وهنا انطلقت أصوات الجماهير التي تجمعت وعلى تهليلهم وتكبيرهم وهتافهم وصلواتهم ودعواتهم ، المسيحي و المسلم ، كل بطريقته الدينية ، فالكل يمجد العذراء ويطوبها ، والكل يقف الآن أمام روح إنسانية لأعظم قديسة في الوجود فارقت هذا العالم وذهبت إلى العالم الآخر وها هي تأتى إلينا من العالم الآخر لتؤكد لنا ، جميعاً ، حقيقة وجود الروح الإنسانية والخلود وخشي البعض من أن يكون في الأمر خدعة أو أن يكون ذلك انعكاساً للأنوار الصادرة من المصابيح الكهربائية فسلطوا أضواء كاشفة عليها فازدادت هيئة العذراء النورانية تألقاً ووضوحاً ، فقاموا بتحطيم كل الأعمدة الكهربائية القريبة من الكنيسة فأزداد ظهور العذراء وهيئتها النورانية ظهوراً وتألقاً وضوحا ً ، فقاموا بإطفاء أنوار المنطقة كلها فبدت العذراء بهيئتها السمائية أكثر وضوحاً وضياء. فتأكد الجميع أنها العذراء . 






​ 
واستمر الظهور لمدة دقائق بعد ذلك ثم أختفي كما ظهر . وفى اليوم التالي ذهب فاروق محمد عطوة إلى المستشفى ليجرى له الجراح العملية في إصبعه ، ولما حل الجراح الأربطة ذهل عندما وجد أن الإصبع المصاب سليم تماماً (جريدة وطني الصادرة بتاريخ (21/4 ؛5/5 /1968 ) 
وقال هذا الرجل لصحيفة الجارديان البريطانية " أن هذا الطيف ( يقصد العذراء ) قد وفر عليه أجر . عملية بتر أحد أصابعه"
(عن كتاب ؛ نور من السماء ، ص 169)





:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم : كبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون*

5 - مشاهدة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر لظهور العذراء






​
أكدت كل التقارير التي كتبت عن ظهور العذراء في الزيتون على حضور الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر لكنيسة العذراء بالزيتون ومشاهدته للظهور وشهادته له . وعلى سبيل المثال يقول الكاتب الصحفي محمود فوزي في كتابه " " البابا كيرلس وعبد الناصر ٠٠ ص ٧٨،٧٧ " وفى دقائق كانت حشود من الجماهير تتطلع إلى هذا المكان أملاً في رؤية السيدة العذراء . وتكرر في الأيام التالية هذا المشهد كثيراً . مما دفع الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر أن يذهب إلى هناك ومعه حسين الشافعي سكرتير المجلس الإسلامي الأعلى وقتها ويقف في شرفة منزل أحمد زيدان كبير تجار الفاكهة وكان منزله مواجهاً للكنيسة لكي يتحقق بنفسه من رؤية العذراء ، وظل عبد الناصر ساهراً إلى أن ظهرت العذراء في الساعة الخامسة صباحاً " .


​
٦ - تقرير لجنة تقصى الحقائق عن حقيقة الظهور

بعد انتشار أخبار الظهورات وما صاحبها من ظواهر روحية خارقة توافدت الجموع الغفيرة من كل مكان للتأكد من صحة الخبر ومشاهدة الظهورات ونوال البركات . وقد شاهد الظهور ومظاهره والظواهر المصاحبة له في الشهر الأول الملايين من الناس من كل الأعمار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ، وتطلب الأمر من الكنيسة الإعلان عن حقيقة هذا الظهور ، ومن ثم فقد شكل قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس لجنة لدراسة الأمر للتحقق والتثبت من صحة الظهور قبل الإعلان عنه رسمياً . وقامت اللجنة بدراسة الظهور والتأكد من حقيقته بأسلوب علمي وبدقة شديدة إذ قابلوا عمال جراج هيئة النقل الذين كانوا أول من شاهدوا الظهور ، ثم توجهوا إلى الكنيسة مرات كثيرة وشاهدوا الظهور وما صاحبه من ظواهر روحية بأنفسهم ، ثم قدموا لقداسة البابا التقرير التالي :
حضرة صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا كيرلس السادس بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية .
بعد الخضوع لسدتكم الرسولية لاثمين أياديكم الطاهرة ملتمسين دعواتكم الصالحة وبعد . 
يتشرف أبناؤكم المخلصون القمص جرجس متى والقمص يوحنا عبد المسيح والقمص بنيامين كامل برفع هذا التقرير حول ظهور السيدة العذراء بكنيستها الكائنة بناحية الزيتون . لقد أسعدنا الوقت الذي اخترتنا فيه قداستكم لنذهب إلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون ، فقمنا بالذهاب يوم الثلاثاء الموافق ٢٣ إبريل ١٩٦٨ م وعندما وصلنا أردنا أن نتقصى من أولئك الذين شاهدوا ظهور السيدة العذراء ، فدخلنا الجراج المواجه للكنيسة وكانت الساعة التاسعة مساء فبدأنا بالاتصال بعمال هذا الجراج الذي لمؤسسة النقل العام ، فأكدوا لنا أنهم رأوا العذراء بأنفسهم وبأعينهم في أول ليلة شوهدت فيها من أربعة أسابيع مضت فكان كل واحد منهم يقول أنه ليس وحده الذي شاهدها ، وإنما رآها في الوقت ذاته زملاء آخرون من العمال وعدد كبير من الناس الذين تصادف مرورهم حينذاك . 






​
وهذه خلاصة أقوال عمال جراج مؤسسة النقل العام :
١ - قال السيد / مأمون عفي في مدرب سائقي النقل العام ويحمل بطاقة رقم ٩٩٣٧ قسم السيدة : " كنت ساهراً بالجراج المواجه للكنيسة ، وفى الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد منتصف ليلة الثلاثاء الموا فق ٢ إبريل ١٩٦٨ م سمعت خفير الجراج الواقف بالباب يصيح بصوت عال " نور فوق القبة " فخرجت بسرعة وشاهدت بعيني سيدة تتحرك فوق القبة ويشع منها نور غير عادى فأضاء ظلمة المكان المحيط بالقبة ، ودققت النظر إليها ، وظل بصري متعلقاً بها فتبينت أنها العذراء ، ور أيتها تمشى فوق القبة الملساء وجسمها شعلة من نور ، وكانت تسير في هدوء فلم أتمالك من أن أهتف : " إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين ".
 
٢ - أما الخفير ويدعى عبد العزيز بجراج مؤسسة النقل العام أيضاً فقال إنه ما كاد يبصر العذراء جسماً نورانياً فوق القبة حتى أخذت أصيح " نور فوق القبة " وناديت حسين عواد الذي أسرع ومعه آخرون من العمال وشاهدوا العذراء وهى تتحرك فوق القبة ، وقلت إن الناس حرموا في هذه السنة من زيارة العذراء في القدس فجاءت إليهم
تزورهم بنفسها " . وتكلم حسين عواد وهو حداد بجراج مؤسسة النقل العام بطاقة رقم ٣٣٢٨٩ قسم الجيزة فقال : " رأيت العذراء فوق قبة الكنيسة جسماً من النور الوهاج يضئ المكان كالشمس ، وكانت العذراء تمسك بيدها ما يشبه غصن الزيتون ، وبدأت تتحرك والنور يشع من جسمها إلى جميع الجوانب المحيطة بها ، وبدأ النور بعد ذلك في هيئة دائرة تتوسطها العذراء وهذا المنظر لم أشهد مثله من قبل " .

 
٣- أما ياقوت على العامل بجراج مؤسسة النقل العام فهو يصف كيف كانت العذراء تسير فوق القبة فقال : " إنها كانت جسماً نورانياً محلقاً في الفضاء وما كادت قدماها تلامسان سطح القبة حتى تحركت في هدوء تحيط بها هالة من الوقار والقداسة . وكان الذين يشاهدونها يقفون في خشوع وهم مأخوذون من المنظر الباهر إلى أن غاب المنظر داخل القبة " . 
هذه يا سيدنا البابا أقوال رجال مؤسسة النقل العام . وقد أردنا أن نتأكد بأنفسنا ، فتوجهنا مرات كثيرة ، ففي ليلة شاهدنا السيدة العذراء تظهر أولاً بنور سماوي كروي وبداخلة العذراء ، ثم تظهر بكامل جسمها وتتحرك فوق القبة وتسجد نحو الصليب وتبارك الجموع الفرحة الصائحة إليها في تضرعات . وفى ليلة أخرى رأينا حماماً بلونه الفضي اللامع المنير وهو يطير من القبة إلى السماء مباشرة ، فمجدنا الله الذي سمح لنا نحن الأرضيين أن نرى مجد السمائيين . وهذا كله يرجع إلى صلواتكم الطاهرة
وتضرعاتكم المقتدرة كثيراً في فعلها من أجل شعبكم يا قداسة البابا " .






ثم عقدت البطريركية بالمقر البابوي بالأزبكية بالقاهرة مؤتمراً صحفياً في الساعة الواحدة من بعد ظهر يوم السبت ٤ مايو ١٩٦٨ شهده مائة وخمسون من مندوبي الصحافة المصرية والعربية والعالمية ووكالات الأنباء والإذاعة والتلفزيون في مصر والخارج ومندوب وزارة السياحة ، أذاع فيه نيافة الأنبا أثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف والبهنسا والذي كان أسقفاً وقتها ، بيان صاحب القداسة البابا كيرلس السادس بإعلان حقيقة ظهور السيدة العذراء بالكنيسة المدشنة باسمها بضاحية الزيتون . 
وفيما يلي نص البيان :
" منذ مساء الثلاثاء ٢ إبريل ١٩٦٨ الموافق ٢٤ برمهات ١٦٨٤ توالى ظهور السيدة العذراء أم النور في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية التي باسمها في شارع طومان باى بحي الزيتون بالقاهرة . وكان هذا الظهور في ليال مختلفة كثيرة لم تنته بعد ، بأشكال مختلفة ، فأحياناً بالجسم الكامل وأحياناً بنصفه العلوي ، يحيط بها هالة من النور المتلألئ ، وذلك تارة من فتحات القباب بسطح الكنيسة ، وأخرى خارج القباب ، وكانت تتحرك وتمشى فوقها وتنحني أمام الصليب العلوي ، فيضئ بنور باهر ، وتواجه المشاهدين وتباركهم بيديها وإيماءات رأسها المقدس ، كما ظهرت أحيناً بشكل جسم كما من سحاب ناصع أو بشكل نور يسبقه انطلاق أشكال روحانية كالحمام شديد السرعة . وكان الظهور يستمر لفترة زمنية طويلة وصلت أحياناً إلى ساعتين وربع كما في فجر الثلاثاء ٣٠ إبريل سنة ١٩٦٨ الموافق ٢٢ برمودة سنة ١٦٨٤ حين أستمر شكلها الكامل المتلألئ من الساعة الثانية والدقيقة الخامسة والأربعين إلى الساعة الخامسة صباحا .











​
وشاهد هذا الظهور آلاف عديدة من المواطنين من مختلف الأديان والمذاهب ومن الأجانب ومن طوائف رجال الدين والعلم والمهن وسائر الفئات الذين قرروا بكل يقين رؤيتهم لها ، وكانت الأعداد الغفيرة تتفق في وصف المنظر الواحد بشكله وموقعه وزمانه بشهادات إجماعية تجعل ظهور السيدة العذراء أم النور في هذه المنطقة ظهوراً متميزاً في طابعه ، مرتقياً في مستواه عن الحاجة إلى بيان أو تأكيد .






​
وصحب هذا الظهور أمران هامان : الأول انتعاش روح الإيمان بالله والعالم الأخر والقديسين وإشراق نور معرفة الله على كثيرين كانوا بعيدين عنه ، مما أدى إلى توبة العديدين وتغير حياتهم . والثاني حدوث آيات باهرة من الشفاء المعجزي لكثيرين ثبت علمياً وبالشهادات الجماعية . وقد قام المقر البابوي بجمع المعلومات عن كل ما سبق بواسطة أفراد ولجان من رجال الكهنوت الذين تقصوا الحقيقة وعاينوا بأنفسهم هذا الظهور ، وأثبتوا في تقاريرهم التي رفعوها إلى قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس .






​
والمقر البابوي إذ يصدر هذا البيان يقرر بملء الإيمان ، وعظيم الفرح ، وبالشكر والانسحاق أمام العزة الإلهية أن السيدة العذراء أم النور قد توالى ظهورها بأشكال واضحة ثابتة في ليال كثيرة مختلفة لفترات متفاوتة وصلت في بعضها لأكثر من ساعتين دون انقطاع وذلك ابتداء من ٢ إبريل سنة ١٩٦٨ الموافق ٢٤ برمهات ١٦٨٤ حتى الآن بكنيسة السيدة العذراء القبطية الأرثوذكسية بشارع طومان باى بحي الزيتون في طريق المطرية بالقاهرة وهو الطريق الثابت تاريخياً أن العائلة المقدسة قد اجتازته في
تنقلاتها خلال أقامتها بمصر . جعل الله هذه البركة رمز سلام للعالم ، ويمن لوطننا العزيز ، وشعبنا المبارك الذي سبق الوحي فنطق عنه :" مبارك شعبي مصر " السبت ٤ مايو سنة ١٩٦8 , 26 برمهات سنة ١٦٨٤ . المقر البابوي بالقاهرة .

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم : كبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون*

٧ - شهادة الصحافة والتلفزيون ووكالات الأنباء المصرية والعربية والعالمية لظهور العذراء ونشرها لصوره وأخباره

تابعت كل وسائل الإعلام المحلية والعربية و العالمية من صحافة وتليفزيون ووكالات الأنباء ظهورات العذر اء ونشرت أخبارها وصورها وتفاصيلها وأكدت صحة الظهورات وحقيقتها وروت العديد من قصص معجزات الشفاء الكثيرة التي حدثت والتي تأكدت بالفحوص والأشعة الطبية والبحث الإكلينيكي وشهد لها العشرات من الأطباء المسيحيين والمسلمين وغيرهم .
وفيما يلي مقتطفات مما نشرته الصحافة المصرية والعربية :     

١ - نشرت جريدة الأهرام أخبار الظهور في عنوانها الرئيسي في عددها الصادر بتاريخ ٥ مايو ١٩٦٨ وبيان البابا كيرلس السادس عن صحة الظهور وحقيقته إلى جانب صورة فوتوغرافية حقيقية للظهور والتي التقطها المصور وجيه رزق ، ونشرت في الصحف المحلية والعالمية الأخرى ، وكتبت تحتها كما قال كبير مصوري الأهرام أن " القسم الفوتوغرافي قد قام بفحص الفيلم الأصلي ولم يجد آي أثر للمونتاج الفوتوغرافي " .





٢ - وأعلنت جريدة الأخبار الصادرة في نفس التاريخ في عنوانها الرئيسي أيضاً تفاصيل وافية عن الظهورات وأشكالها المختلفة وما رافقها من معجزات ، إلى جانب شهادة الكثيرين من الذين شاهدوها والذين حدثت لهم المعجزات ٠٠ الخ وركزت في عددها الصادر بتاريخ ١٩٦٨/٥/٨ على توالى الظهورات ومعجزات الشفاء واشتداد الزحام لمشاهدة الظهورت وتحديد عدد الزائرين . 





وقالت في عدد 12/5 :









٣ - أما جريدة الجمهورية فنشرت تقريباً نفس مضمون ما جاء في عددي الأخبار:





٤ - وركزت جريدة وطني على معجزات الشفاء التي تمت للكثيرين ، كما امتلأت صفحاتها الداخلية بأخبار الظهورات والمعجزات وتفاصيلها وشهادة شهود العيان لها والتقارير الطبية والأشعة التي تؤكد إعجاز هذه المعجزات .





وقالت في عدد ٥/٥ :




وفى عدد 6/1 : 




وبعد عام : 




٥- بينما ركزت جريدة الأنوار اللبنانية على تدفق عشرات الآلاف لمشاهدة الظهورات النورانية ومشاهدة مراسلها لظهور العذراء وتصويره فوتوغرافياً :




٦ - وركزت جريدة البيرق اللبنانية على الإعلان عن أول صورة فوتوغرافية تنشر لظهور العذراء ومشاهدة مندوبها في القاهر ة للظهور الذي شاهده الجميع وصورته الكاميرا فوتوغرافياً .




٧ - وكان العنوان الرئيسي لجريدة الإجبشيان جازيت التي تصدر بالإنجليزية لعددها الصادر في 5/5/1968 " العذراء ظهرت في الزيتون " .




٨ - وكان عنوانها الرئيسي في عدد11/4/ ١٩٦٨ " العذراء ما زالت تظهر " .





٩ - وكان العنوان الرئيسي لجريدة البروجريه ديمانش التي تصدر بالفرنسية هو قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس أكد الظهورات الإعجازية للعذراء مريم على الكنيسة القبطية لسيدتنا " .




10 - ونشرت جريدة النيويورك تايمز الأمريكية تفاصيل الظهورت الإعجازية ومعجزات الشفاء وحوارات مع الذين حدثت لهم معجزات شفاء في أكثر من عدد . وفيما يلي صورة لما جاء في عدد 4/6/1968 م :

​
٨ - اعتراف الكاثوليك والبروتستانت بحقيقة الظهور : 

وقد شهد لظهور العذراء في الزيتون وأكد حقيقته الكاردينال أسطفانوس الأول بطريرك الأقباط الكاثوليك بمصر حيث قام بتشكيل لجنة لبحث الظهور ودراسته ، بناء على تكليف من البابا بولس السادس بالفاتيكان ، وفى شهر مايو ١٩٦٨ م أعلن " أنه ظهور حقيقي ولا يخامره فيه أي شك فقد أيده الكثيرون من أبنائه من الأقباط الكاثوليك ممن يوثق بهم ورووا له تفاصيل رؤيتهم للعذراء في قبة الكنيسة ، كما جاءت راهبة أسمها (بولا دى موفالو ) معروفة بتحريها للدقة وروت له وجسمها يرتعد وينتفض
، كيف أنها شاهدت بعينها مريم العذراء في قبة الكنيسة ، وليست هي وحدها التي شاهدتها بل لقد رآها الألوف من أفراد الشعب ، أن هذه المعجزة الفريدة تنطو ي على رسالة تبشر بالخير وستجعل من هذه الكنيسة مزاراً عالمياً مقدساً يحج إليه الناس من جميع أنحاء العالم " . (وطني في ٥/5/1968 )





كما أعلن الأب د . هنري عيروط مدير مدارس العائلة المقدسة ورئيس كلية دى لا سانت فامي التابعة للجزويت بالقاهرة قبوله للظهورات الإعجازية لمريم العذراء وقال " ليس غريباً أن تظهر العذراء في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بالزيتون ، أن ظهورها في آي بقعة من بقاع العالم لا يدعوا إلى الدهشة فلها أن تظهر في أي مكان ولاسيما في مصر وفى هذه الآونة بالذات وفى الكنيسة القبطية في الزيتون المنطقة التي شهدت مرور العائلة المقدسة بها ، وأنا لنرقب رسالة من هذا الظهور الإعجازي فقد أقترن الظهور قديماً وفى كل مرة في البلاد الأخرى برسائل معينة أملتها أو أوحت بها للذين ظهرت لهم . ولهذا أرادت بظهورها أن تعوض الذين حالت ظروف العدوان دون زيارتهم للأراضي المقدسة ببيت المقدس عن هذا الحرمان " ، (وطني في 5/5/1968 )
وشاهد الظهورات أيضاً وشهد لها راهبات القلب المقدس الكاثوليك وأرسلوا تقريراً مفصلا للفاتيكان . وفي مساء الأحد ٢٨ إبريل ١٩٦٨ وصل مندوب الفاتيكان وشاهد الظهورات وأرسل عنها تقريراً للبابا بولس السادس في الفاتيكان .
كما أعلن د . القس إبراهيم سعيد رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية ، في ذلك الوقت ، أن هذه الظهورات هي ظهورات حقيقية و قال في جريدة وطني الصادرة في 5/5/ 1968 " أن بين الجموع التي شاهدت العذراء شخصيات معروفة بدقة حكمها على الأشياء وتقديرها للأمور ، ولا شك في صدق ما شهدته وروته تلك الشخصيات ، وأذ كان الله قد سمح بأن تظهر لنا العذراء في هذه الأيام ، فلعل ذلك لتعوض الناس عن حرمانهم من زيارة القدس هذا العام ، فجاءت هي إليهم لتشد أزرهم "
. وتقول الجريدة " وأستطرد رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية قائلاً : " ليس ما أقوله لك الآن عن العذراء أقوله لأول مرة ، فقد قلته عقب عظة الأحد الماضي بالكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر الدوبارة ، إذ رأيت على المنبر ورقة يسألني كاتبها عن رأيي في ظهور العذراء " .



والغريب بل والعجيب أن ينسى أو يتناسى من جاءوا بعد هؤلاء سواء من الكاثوليك أو البروتستانت وينكرون هذه الظهورات التي سبق أن شاهدها وشهد لها رؤساؤهم الذين كانوا معاصرين لها ، ويتشدقون بأقوالهم العجيبة ، بل ويتباهون بإساءتهم للقديسين وأم النور على صفحات الجرائد والمجلات !! ولا يسعنا هنا أن نقول لهم سوى إنكم تجاملون الناس وتنكرون الحق على حساب قديسي العلي الذين يتمجد الله فيهم !! " ليتمجد (الرب) في قديسيه " ( ٢تس 10:1)

__________________
الموضوع بالكامل مقتبس من كتاب 
" *ظهورات العذراء حول العالم ودلالاتها* "

للكاتب
القس عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير 
كاهن كنيسة العذراء الاثريه بمسطرد​
__________________



*طوباك يا مريم *

*يا امى الحنون *
*اذكرونى فى صلواتكم *
*asmicheal*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم : كبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون*

الف شكر للموضوع اسميشال

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم : كبر واشمل موضوع عن ظهور العذراء بالزيتون*

موضوع راااااااااااائع 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## helb (21 يونيو 2012)

فعلا معجزات روعة 
بس بصراحة ياخواتى انا مش مؤمن بحاجات دى خالص 
لن الايمان ليس بمعجزات انما الايمان ايمان روحى


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع 




=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## asmicheal (1 أبريل 2013)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2014)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2014)

=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4QkcwQ4kH0
بيان ظهور العذراء مريم فى الزيتون من الاذاعة ا
المصرية 



=​


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSpO9_O0G9k
ظهورات العذراء فى الزيتون



=​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أبريل 2015)

موضوع متكامل
 ومجهود رائع حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (2 أبريل 2015)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
2 ابريل تذكار تجلى العذراء بالزيتون​


----------



## asmicheal (2 أبريل 2015)

​




اللى يقلك المسيحيين كفرة
فكر بنفسك
العذراء المكرمة بجميع الاديان 
لية بتظهر فوق كنايس كفرة ؟
هل لتقوى وتدعم ايمان كفرة ؟
مجرد تفكير بدلا من التكفير
=




=


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2015)

فيديو عن ظهور العذراء مصر -الزيتون 1968- 1970 م




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_QApLa1lvo




=​


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2015)

بيان ظهور العذراء مريم فى الزيتون من الاذاعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4QkcwQ4kH0



=​


----------



## asmicheal (2 أبريل 2016)

=​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع جميل ومتكامل
مشكورة للمجهود الكبير والرائع
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أبريل 2016)

*يثيت لاهميتة​*


----------



## asmicheal (2 أبريل 2017)

فيديو عن ظهور العذراء مصر -الزيتون 1968- 1970 م


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_QApLa1lvo




=​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أغسطس 2018)

جزء من فيلم أمريكى (ناطق بالانجليزية) عن ظهور السيدة العذراء بكنيستها بالزيتون


https://www.facebook.com/CopticOCC/videos/339762272863182/




=
​


----------

